# Gestion disque dur externe



## alientreize (6 Mars 2009)

Bonjour a tous,

Heureux (tres heureux plutot!) switcher depuis 10jours, je me dois desormais de faire un tri dans mes disques durs externes, provenant notament de mon dernier portable qui m a lache recement.

Tous mes disques durs externes sont en NTFS, j ai donc installe "Paragon _NTFS for Mac_®" et cela me permet en effet d avoir acces en lecture et ecriture sur mes disques...

La ou ca se complique, c est que apres avoir le tri ds mes fichiers et notament supprime quelques gigas sur mon disque externe, j ai les deux problemes suivants auxquels je ne trouve aucune solutions :

- *L espace disponible de mon disque dur externe ne se met pas a jour *
(exemple : j avais 55Go occupes, je viens de supprimer 20Go de donnes, il continuera a me dire que j ai 55Go occupes et non 35...)

- Ma corbeille (contenant desormais un sacre nombre de fichier a supprimer, + de 80.000) reflechi pendant de tres longues minutes (je l ai laisse tourner 10 minutes avant d abandonner, ne sachant pas si cela allait aboutir...)

Je suis donc preneur d idees / solutions, le point positif c est que depuis la prise en main de mon beautiful macbook, j ai jusqu a maintenant tjs trouve les solutions rapidement a mes problemes sur les forums communautaires. 

Edit : 
Il semblerait que les deux problemes soient lies...
Il me suffirait de vider la corbeille pour que les espaces disponibles des disques externes soient mis a jour?
Ds ce cas mes disques externes doivent ils etre branches pendant que je supprime la corbeille? (car comme precise plus tot il me semble que ma corbeille "rame" pour tout supprimer...)

Desole pour le roman...


----------



## Simphusband (6 Mars 2009)

Effectivement il faut que tes disques externes soit branché pour vider ta corbeille.

pour la vider en mode sécurisé appuis sur commande ou option (je me rappelle plus) en même temps que tu clique sur le bouton pour vider.

Si ne doit pas faire de transfert frequen mac -->windows et windows -->mac , formate ton disque externe en  Mac OS étendu journalisé.

Si tu n'as pas de fichier supérieur à 4go utilise le fat32..... ca posera moins de problèmes


----------



## alientreize (6 Mars 2009)

mince, deux prises usb sur mon macbook, et j ai supprime des donnes sur 2 DD externes + 1 cle USB... dc je peux pas tout brancher simultanement pour vider la corbeille? ( ou la corbeille ne videra ds un premier temps que ce qu elle trouvera?)

Il n y a pas moyen d automatiser le vidage de la corbeille qd il s agit d un disque dur externe?

En tout cas merci de ta reponse rapide Simphusband, et je vais essayer de formater au mois un de mes disques externes  en fat32, mais j ai beaucoup de tri a faire avant...

Autre question, qu entends tu par vider en mode securise?


----------



## iDuplo (7 Mars 2009)

Tu pourras vider ta corbeille en mode sécurisé en appuyant sur la touche option (alt).
En vidant ainsi ta corbeille tu pourras supprimer des fichiers que tu n'aurais pas pu en mode "normal", de plus on ne te demandera pas de confirmation.
Ils est probable que ça accélère la suppression car le système n'aura pas à vérifier que tu as toutes les autorisations (mais je n'en suis pas sur).
Pour ce qui est de ta corbeille il n'y a pas de soucis:
-Si tu as placé dans la corbeille un fichier d'un disque dur, le fichier en question ne sera dans la corbeille que quand ton disque dur sera allumé et connecté à ton ordi.
Autrement dit "la corbeille ne videra dans un premier temps que ce qu'elle trouvera".
Bon trie
Bye


----------



## alientreize (10 Mars 2009)

Bonjour et merci!

Je n ai honteusement pas encore eu le temps de repondre.... je vais essayer de faire un resume rapide des solutions utilisees, a peine assimilees (new switcher)... Ca pourra toujours servir a d autres!

- Pour le disque dur externe en "lecture seulement":
Mes disques durs externes sont en NTFS, format sur lequel Mac ne passe pas en ecriture, j ai donc installe "Paragon _NTFS for Mac_®" en version d evaluation pour l instant (je pense investir ... 30 qui simplifient bien la vie qd meme...).
-> mes disques sont desormais accessible en lecture ET ecriture.

- Pour l'espace disponible du DD externe qui ne se met pas a jour :
Lorsque l on supprime un fichier sur un disque dur externe, il est en fait deplace dans un dossier poubelle cache a la racine du DD externe ("trashes").
Les fichiers supprimes sont visibles dans la corbeille sur le dock lorsque le DD externe est branche.
Pour actualiser l espace disponible du DD externe, il faut vider la corbeille (cela vide ainsi le dossier "trashes" du DD externe), et l espace disponible du DD dur prend ainsi en compte la suppression definitive des fichiers.

note : j ai supprime un paquet de fichiers (+ de 200 000) de mon DD externe (qui venait de mon precedent laptop qui m a lache), et le vidage de la corbeille a ete tres lent (une heure...) donc ne pas trop s impatienter si ca met du temps...

perso j ai reformate un de mes DD externe en FAT32.. .ca c est fait...


----------



## macaccro (10 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir,

Concernant le formatage de l'un de vos DD vous dites l'avoir fait en FAT32. Si ce DD sera désormais uniquement utilisé sur votre mac pourquoi ne pas le faire au format HFS+.
Vous auriez un format natif pour le mac et lèveriez une limitation du formatage en FAT32 4 Go étant la taille maxi des fichiers supportés

Pour la question de la corbeille et l'actualisation de l'espace disponible sur le DD entre Mac et PC la logique est la même et c'est comme à la maison si on jette mais qu'on ne vide pas la poubelle... on ne fait que déplacer les choses


----------



## iDuplo (11 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,
Tu ne dis pas dans ton post si tu as testé le vidage en mode sécurisé, de plus il existe un moyen par le terminal de supprimer des fichiers (je sais plus trop je crois que faut utiliser la commande "rm -r %le_nom_du_fichier%").
Mais par contre il est également possible que le problème viennent de NTFS for mac, qui n'est pas parfait (enfin je crois) (surtout en mode d'évaluation).
Au passage tu dois surement le savoir mais il existe une façon gratuite de lire et écrire sur des partitions NTFS.


----------



## alientreize (12 Mars 2009)

bonjour,

@macaccro, je souhaite pouvoir utiliser mes DD sur mac et windows, d ou formatage FAT32 et non HFS+.

@iDuplo, non je n ai pas teste le vidage securise... je dois avouer ne pas avoir bien compris a quoi ca sert ,et ne pas avoir eu l occasion de tester depuis...

Pour la solution gratuite pour lire les partitions NTFS, tu parles de NTFS 3G et macFuse non?
mais par contre la il faut installer les deux pour que ca marche? j avais lu sur quelques forums que certains utilisateurs avaient des problemes lors de l utilisation de ces logiciels.
En as tu l experience et si oui en es tu satisfait?


----------



## macaccro (12 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Ok si votre DD est utilisé pour le Mac et le Pc vous avez tout à fait raison de le formater ne FTA32

Pour la question de vidage de corbeille en mode sécurisé voici la réponse de l'aide Mac
_Vider la Corbeille.

IMPORTANT : même après avoir vidé la Corbeille, vous pouvez récupérer les fichiers supprimés à l'aide d'un logiciel de restauration des données. 

Pour supprimer des fichiers de manière à empêcher leur récupération, choisissez Finder > Vider la Corbeille en mode sécurisé. Les fichiers supprimés de cette façon sont entièrement remplacés par des données incompréhensibles. Cette opération peut prendre un certain temps, en fonction de la taille du fichier._


----------



## iDuplo (14 Mars 2009)

Oui, en effet je parle de ntfs et macfuse, il faut bien installer les deux, je n'ai pas essayé de l'utiliser et il y a un topic du forum proposant un sondage sur ceux qui en sont satisfait.
Apparemment il y a eu une mise a jour et il y a moins de probléme mnt.... donc je sais pas trop. mais au moins c gratuit.


----------

